# The fun killers



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Two stories so far that I have seen with people trying to change and or end a Halloween event.

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/backyard-haunted-garden-gets-boo-neighbors-152827346--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1

This one was posted on Pumpkinrots blog

http://www.wtae.com/news/local/phillyarea-school-cancels-halloween-celebrations/-/9681086/22349554/-/434ih3z/-/index.html?utm_source=hootsuite&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=wtae-tv%2Bpittsburgh


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This is exactly why I didn't buy a place with a neighbors association or HOA. I hope she wins the fight. Too bad there had to be a fight in the first place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The first article is about Rania's display. If the article is accurate about the number of visitors she gets (they say "thousands" over a five night period), I can at least understand the concern on the part of the neighbors. Thousands of visitors are fine if you have a haunt in a commercial area - in a residential area, not so much. The suit also mentions her employer as a defendant, which puzzles me as to what's going on there.

The second article is just stupidity.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I guess all Xmas parties are off in the same neighborhood in the second story......it is a religious belief......I work in a school and we went to the people's vote.... Almost all the parents wanted these parties......if you don't want your child in the parties ,you can come and pick them up ,WHEN the parties are going to happen....usually the child is excused for tge whopping 1.5 hours that they miss.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Roxy, I'm pretty sure I recall reading that the accusation was that Rania was running a "commercial" haunt, because it was supposedly a giant advertisement for the realty company in question.

*That* is why the Haunted Garden is being shut down, not the traffic concerns per se. It's that it is supposedly a pro haunt being done as a giant advert for the company.

At least, that's how I understood all the different things I've read. I could be wrong, but I seem to recall that being an issue *last* year when this first cropped up.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that the second article, the one about the school, it got overridden by the district?

I thought I read that the same day the story got out, the principal got called into the district office and they then sent out a notice saying the principal misunderstood the law and that all the schools in the district would continue with their normal autumn/Halloween events as scheduled.

Confirmation?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I had contacted Rania and I heard back from her a couple hours ago. Hope she doesn't mind, but I'll paste her response.

"Hi copchick! I have just started a new blog www.savethehauntedgarden.com and am trying to create a way for people to help by creating a petition but i am so busy that it is taking me a while. I put a little video on you tube: 




Thank you so much for the support!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Roxy, I'm pretty sure I recall reading that the accusation was that Rania was running a "commercial" haunt, because it was supposedly a giant advertisement for the realty company in question.
> 
> *That* is why the Haunted Garden is being shut down, not the traffic concerns per se. It's that it is supposedly a pro haunt being done as a giant advert for the company.
> 
> At least, that's how I understood all the different things I've read. I could be wrong, but I seem to recall that being an issue *last* year when this first cropped up.


That makes sense, then. I found another article that goes into more detail about the perceived business link:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...4711b6-2f90-11e3-bbed-a8a60c601153_story.html

And here is a copy of the temporary restraining order with details - worth reading as a cautionary tale if nothing else:

http://www.wusa9.com/assetpool/documents/131009063055_20131004135016787.pdf


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It seems to me the solution is clear. The Haunted Garden needs to cut ties with any advertising/corporate affiliation, then it would go back to being a home haunt and therefore not be in violation of any municipal laws. Unless there are others governing private homes there.

Now I'm not saying that getting the order removed will be easy but in order to even try to remove the current restraint, the association must end.

I hope The Haunted Garden's situation is resolved in timely, cost effective manner.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I was reading through the comments on the other story and it seems one neighbor was named and his place of business. Also that businesses facebook page. Curious if he will drop it once people start attacking their page. 
I myself am not doing anything this year due to a neighbor who called and complained last year. Nice thing for this lady, at least she knows who is complaining. The city wouldn't tell me who called on me.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This is why I don't do full-on walkthrough. You go in the garage on one side, get your candy and some scares, then out the other side. No maze or path to follow, just some scary stuff to look at and be scared of while collecting your treats.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Well this could happen to any one of us. Just because we don't use our business to promote it or we don't do a walk through or whatever else we tell ourselves to justify our insane displays. All it takes is one neighbor who doesn't like it to complain to the city and its over with. 
When I did my largest display in another city, one neighbor was a city council member and he promoted my haunt. The city fire marshal would come and inspect and the mayor said it was a great event for the city.
I knew the right people and never had issues.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh I agree sblanck. And while I only do what more or less amounts to a display I AM a renter. My neighborhood is pretty down with the whole thing. Kids love it. But a good portion of the homes in the circle we live in is owned and rented out by my landlord. And while he has been pretty fair with it, stops by to see it every year, sends his grandkids over to trick-or-treat, and allows me to keep the grass unkempt for the last half of October. All it would take is for one uppity do-gooder to move into one of his houses and complain and my landlord would put an end to it. 

I just feel that walkthroughs border on being commercial (even the freebies) though. They tend to be big affairs and attract a lot more through-put than a lot of the larger display only haunts. The more people going through the more chance you have of attracting negative attention - be it a nosy neighbor, holy-rollers, general haters, uptight city employees, or vandals just to name a few. I got nothing against those who choose to roll the dice. That sort of attention is not my cup-o-tea.


----------



## wayne 1958 (Oct 8, 2013)

the only thing that we should change about Halloween is to make it the last Saturday in Oct. so the kids can have a whole weekend of fun


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please stay on topic.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

On the first story, at least from what the Yahoo article states, the haunt owner/operator is breaking some home owners/neighborhood rules to which she, apparently, agreed to. With the crowds, noise, and parking, I can understand the neighbor(s) being upset, if the numbers of "guests" is correct.
On the second story, with the country and world becoming more and more litigious, I can understand the schools trying to cover their rear ends from lawsuits. On top of that, with school budgets being as tight as they are, they may not have the money to do these events, though I do think they would need to eliminate celebrations for; Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter o Passover, New Year's Day, Fat Tuesday, etc. too.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am the person behind The Haunted Garden(the first story). If you give me a little bit, I can help everyone understand the real facts of this situation. It's just a little insane right now for me. 

But just so you know, there is a lot blown out of proportion. The opinions you might have are not based on actualities. Right now everyone is speculating and making assumptions. Bear with me.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope it all works out for you.
I am curious if Johnathon's and Jack's houses will look like egg and toilet paper destruction zones if your haunt is closed down.
I do remember as a kid when people would get egged for bad candy and such, not sure if it really happens anymore.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I get annoyed at the seemingly endless onslaught by Halloween fun-suckers (activist church groups, invasive local government, overreaching school boards, cranky neighbors, etc)... it's one night, many home haunts are up for just a couple weeks, where is the ire at Griswold style Christmas displays that are up for months on end? How about the onslaught of Christmas decorations in stores that has already started?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree azscoob, I think it bothers me more that churches do those trunk or treat events. The church I attend does one and they said it was a safe alternative to going Tot'g. I jumped their case about it. I said you cant tell us to go out and meet our neighbors and preach this or that 364 days of the year and then on Halloween those same people are too dangerous to go door to door to.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ted Nugent wrote a great song for all the people who try to get in the way of Halloween. It's called Kiss My A$$.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ HA HA HA! Now that's a man after my own heart.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck Raina......hope you do well with this


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

azscoob said:


> where is the ire at Griswold style Christmas displays that are up for months on end?


I suspect there are people who get down right in a tizzy over those as well. But Christmas is all about "cheer and goodwill" and HUGE in relation to Halloween. That bowl of Cheerios (pun intended) is a LOT more intimidating to tinkle in for most people.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Per a FB post by Rania, they won their case and they get to be open on the 25th and 26th of October.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That's great news. I'm so happy Rania won


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I'm glad about that - one in the eye for NIMBY twits.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

This is why I do a standard display. No walk through and it is all in my yard. They cannot stop that even if they wanted to, since the HOA has well defined rules for holiday displays and I follow them to the letter. Although all the HOA members and their kids love my display. The only grief I ever get from them or any other neighbors is when I do not put up a favorite piece from a prior year. I caught some serious flak when the "Bad Dog" figure was missing one year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I worry about my haunt being closed down one of these years. It's not that grand, compared to some of the ones I've seen on here. But I get a lot of toters and a lot are brought in by the van and truck full. And the traffic can get pretty hairy. I've seen a lot of people driving on the wrong side of the street, and going the wrong way. I wouldn't blame the neighbors if they complained, but I hope they don't. I've been told the reason I get so many tots because of the treats we pass out. Maybe I should try giving out rocks one of these years.


----------

